# iPod et Photo Numérique...



## Ubique (1 Mai 2003)

Vraiment, je ne comprends pas et je suis déçu. Apple sort bien après Arkos un nouveau iPod, et il n'y a ni FM, ni line in, ni possibilité d'importer des photos par Compact Flash. On a le droit à deux jeux nuls et la possibilité de faire des playlist (ouahh, incroyable !!!).

Vraiment, je suis déçu et je ne comprends pas. Apple ne peut pas se contenter du Design. Je suis pourtant un grand défenseur d'OS X mais là, pour le iPod, il est beau mais c'est tout. Si on ne peut pas enregistrer directement en line in, écouter la radio et surtout, profiter du disque dur pour vider son appareil photo pendant un voyage, je ne vois pas l'intérêt de la nouveauté.

Quelqu'un sait-il si un produit existe ou est en cours, permettant l'import de Compact Flash.

Vraiment, c'est pour moi la condition de l'achat d'un iPod !!!

Vive le Mac mais attention... (10 à 3% de part de marché en 15 ans...)
Ubique


----------



## David le Gnome (2 Mai 2003)

Apple ne peut pas mettre un adaptateur Compact Flash, juste pour te faire plaisir... et cela ferait augmenter ça taille! 

t'imagine s'il fallait mettre pour tous les formats de carte qui existe? Smart Card, PCMCIA, etc... 

Perso, j'aimerai bien rajouter un vide poche et un porte monnaie dans le iPod, comme toi s'il ne le font pas, je l'achete pas.


----------



## Garulfo (2 Mai 2003)

C'est sûr que l'iPod ne peut pas embarquer toutes les technologies tendances du moment mais si un adaptateur existait pour pouvoir stocker ses photos, ça serait pas mal tu crois pas ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





C'est dommage d'avoir un gros disque dur dans sa poche et de ne pouvoir stocker ses photos. En ce qui concerne la radio, il existe déjà des adaptateurs !

Et puis on peut toujours attendre la prochaine version, avec écran couleur, tuner FM et TV, appareil photo numérique intégré et GSM, GPS... sans oublier un rangement pour les euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Pavlov (4 Mai 2003)

N'existe-t-il pas une solution logicielle qui permettent de décharger les CF par l'intermédiaire d'une lecteur firewire???
Si ce n'est pas le cas avis aux développeurs... Il a surement pas mal de gens comme Ubique et moi qui n'ont pas acheté l'ipod pour cette raison.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mai 2003)

Est-ce que tu n'as pas acheté d'aspirateur parce qu'il ne pouvait pas faire de la mayonnaise?
L'iPod est certes un disque dur de poche mais il est avant tout destiné a l'écoute de fichiers musicaux. Moi aussi j'aimerais bien qu'il fasse pisser le chien ou qu'il me donne les cours de la bourse de Tokyo en direct mais je ne crois pas au "bidulle qui sait tout faire" ne serait-ce qu'a cause de la multiplicité des formats et des interfaces.
Pourquoi as tu acheté un appareil photo numérique alors qu'il ne peut pas stocker tes contacts, qu'il ne sait que faire d'un fichier MP3 et que tu ne peux pas telephonner avec?


----------



## ibabar (9 Mai 2003)

c'est du foutage de gueule organisé...
on relooke un produit pour en vendre encore plus aux pécéistes (parce que sous mac, l'USB...)
où est l'innovation de la pomme? parce que là il n'y a pas même de mise à niveau (cf archos multimedia)

je voudrais aussi rectifier qq points:
_ décharger un appareil photo, regarder un divx ou enregistrer en direct ne concerne pas tout le monde et ne constitue pas un usage permanent pour ceux qui s'en servent
créer des modules externes optionnels à l'instar d'archos me semblait être judicieux
_ jungle des formats?? ça me fait un peu sourire: mp3 et divx (du plus en plus le codec 5.02) sont de véritables "normes"
apple aurait d'ailleurs pu imposer son fameux mpeg4 (aac) et vendre QT pro à l'appel pour le ré-encodage
_ je ne souhaite même pas rentrer dans la polémique "il ne cuit pas les oeufs et ne lave pas la voiture": c'est tellement débile comme argument
écouter la musique à se détruire les tympans peut suffire à quelques ados pré-pubères, mais je suis convaincu que beaucoup attendent un vrai "numeric device" polyvalent: l'ipod ne s'est pas appelé ainsi pour rien...
@+


----------



## RackSama (9 Mai 2003)

Un peu de patience, c'est dans la suite logique des choses.
1. l'iPod enregistreur existe déjà, mais de manière artisanale (bidouille avec la Line-In). Ça penche pour une intégration prochaine d'un connecteur Jack pour y brancher un micro, et faire de l'iPod le chouchou des chasseurs de sons.
2. en plus du FireWire, il a maintenant un port USB, comme la majorité des APN, donc une simple MàJ du système de l'iPod pourrait permettre le déchargement automatique de ses photos.
3. arrêtons de délirer qd même, mater de la vidéo sur un écran timbre-poste n'aurait par contre aucun intérêt. Ça fera l'objet d'un autre device, si ça se fait...
4. un PowerBook d'occase fait déjà tout cela, et bien plus encore...


----------



## golf (9 Mai 2003)

Il est vrai qu'avec tous les atouts technologiques que possède Apple en interne on peut tout imaginer en ce qui concerne le son, la photo, la vidéo sans oublier son carnet d'adresse et son agenda ; usb, firewire, bluetooth : tous les ingrédients sont là pour une connectivité avec tout ce qui possède cette connectivité : notre hub numérique préféré : le Mac et ses iApp, les PDA, les téléphones portables, les APN et autres DV...

Le DD du iPod peut être en effet un média de stockage actif ou intermédiaire...

En ce qui me concerne, là ou j'apprécierai le iPod, outre pour la musique, c'est comme média de transit entre mon APN ou mon camescope DV lors que je les utilise loin du Mac...
Plutôt que de me ballader avec un stock de memorystick ou de mini k7 Dv dans mes poches... Hop on les décharges dans le DD du iPod...
En prime quelques cartes routières stockées dans celui-c...
Et vive l'aventure...


Un rêve !... Non, je ne crois pas... 
Mais une lente progression technique et marketing d'Apple pour son bébé...


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2003)

D'accord avec toi Golf,

Mais alors il faudrait un disque dur nettement plus costaud sur l'Ipod, genre 4Go, car la photo c'est gourmand...

Quand à l'Ipod, je pense qu'il correspond parfaitement à la demande qui peut être faite pour ce genre de produit : écouter de la musique.

Personnellement, tant que l'Ipod restera aussi fermé (impossibilité de choisir des formats libres de compactage comme l'Ogg ou meme un format non compacté, pas d'entrée micro,etc) je n'en ai aucune utilité.



Cordialement


----------



## golf (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Didier Guillion:</font><hr /> *...Mais alors il faudrait un disque dur nettement plus costaud sur l'Ipod, genre 4Go, car la photo c'est gourmand...* 

[/QUOTE]
Le modèle 30Go est idéal...
... en attendant + gros !...


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Mai 2003)

Tout a fait,

(désolé, mon doigt à rippé, je voulais dire 40G0.)

Au passage je viens d'acquerir le Nomad Jukebox III et c'est sympa, il est branché sur le PC du réseau et j'accède à son disque dur depuis mon Mac sous X.

Cordialement


----------



## minime (9 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ubique:</font><hr />Vraiment, je ne comprends pas et je suis déçu. Apple sort bien après Arkos un nouveau iPod, et il n'y a ni FM, ni line in, ni possibilité d'importer des photos par Compact Flash. On a le droit à deux jeux nuls et la possibilité de faire des playlist (ouahh, incroyable !!!).

[/QUOTE]

Je ne pense pas que l'iPod deviendra un appareil polyvalent, pourquoi être déçu ? Depuis l'origine il est conçu pour emporter sa musique avec soi, il fonctionne en synergie avec les logiciels iTunes ou à défaut MusicMatch. L'interface permet de naviguer dans une collection de morceaux ou de faire des playlists. On peut s'en servir comme disque dur externe ou gérer des contacts mais les fonctions principales de l'appareil sont centrées sur les fichiers mp3 et aac, pas la radio ni la photo ou la vidéo. J'espère qu'ils n'ajouteront pas des fonctions au petit bonheur juste pour montrer que l'iPod sait faire ci et ça.

L'Archos permet peut-être de faire autre chose, mais c'est pas la même philosophie.


----------



## olidev (12 Mai 2003)

J'attends aussi avec impatience un module pour transférer mes photos sur l'iPod, j'espère qu'il va sortir prochainement, en tout cas c'est tout à fait possible et je pense que le nouveau "dock connector" de l'iPod nous réserve quelques surprise.

Si Apple a donné un nom générique à l'iPod c'est certainement qu'il ne vont pas se limiter à l'écoute de musique.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> *(...) Si Apple a donné un nom générique à l'iPod c'est certainement qu'il ne vont pas se limiter à l'écoute de musique.   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est exactement ce que je pense. L'iPod va évoluer... Pour l'instant c'est iTunes qui fonctionne avec l'iPod. Mais on peut imaginer la même chose avec iPhoto et plus tard avec iMovie... Mais pas pour se regarder ses photos ou ses vidéos, non, mais plutôt les stocker en attendant de pouvoir les décharger sur un Mac, par exemple en vacances. L'iPod sera le centre du hub numérique, et il n'y aura pas d'autres appareils inventés par Apple.


----------



## golf (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *C'est exactement ce que je pense. L'iPod va évoluer... Pour l'instant c'est iTunes qui fonctionne avec l'iPod. Mais on peut imaginer la même chose avec iPhoto et plus tard avec iMovie... Mais pas pour se regarder ses photos ou ses vidéos, non, mais plutôt les stocker en attendant de pouvoir les décharger sur un Mac, par exemple en vacances. L'iPod sera le centre du hub numérique, et il n'y aura pas d'autres appareils inventés par Apple. * 

[/QUOTE]
Tiens !...
Je crois bien avoir déjà lu çà quelque part !...


----------



## olidev (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est exactement ce que je pense. L'iPod va évoluer... Pour l'instant c'est iTunes qui fonctionne avec l'iPod. Mais on peut imaginer la même chose avec iPhoto et plus tard avec iMovie... Mais pas pour se regarder ses photos ou ses vidéos, non, mais plutôt les stocker en attendant de pouvoir les décharger sur un Mac, par exemple en vacances. L'iPod sera le centre du hub numérique, et il n'y aura pas d'autres appareils inventés par Apple. * 

[/QUOTE]

La preuve peut-être ici.


----------



## sylko (13 Mai 2003)

Comme je l'avais déjà écrit dans un autre post, je pense que ce n'est pas une solution très optimale que de transférer des fichiers sur un périphèrique. 

Le Mac est le centre du hub, donc c'est sur l'ordi que les images doivent être déchargées. 

Très peu d'appareils numériques ont une connexion Firewire. Une connexion en USB est un retour en arrière, car le transfert est trop long. De plus, les batteries se déchargent trop rapidement lors du transfert de fichiers. 

La meilleure solution est l'achat d'une ou deux cartes supplémentaires. Le prix des celles-ci a nettement chuté. 
Une carte CompactFlash de 1 Gb coûte 370.- en Suisse

Le luxe, étant l'achat d'un lecteur Firewire pour les transfert sur l'ordinateur.    

 PS: olidev, je sais que tu fais beaucoup de photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es une exception


----------



## olidev (13 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
 PS: olidev, je sais que tu fais beaucoup de photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu es une exception  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à espérer cette fonction.

Voir ce thread su iPodFanatic.com


----------



## Onra (14 Mai 2003)

Depuis le début y'a des gens qui rêvent d'avoir cette fonctionnalité sur leur iPod. Personnellement je n'en ai que faire. Et même si mon futur APN (que j'ai commandé la semaine dernière 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) me donnait l'occasion d'avoir besoin d'une telle fonction, en utilisation nomade cela n'a aucun intérêt.

En effet, les APN utilisent encore et toujours l'USB. C'est bien trop lent ! D'autant plus que les appareils à plus de 3Mpixels sont devenus légions. Si les appareils photos possèdaient un port FireWire je comprendrait mais là... Et je ne parle même pas de la décharge de la batterie !


----------



## olidev (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * En effet, les APN utilisent encore et toujours l'USB. C'est bien trop lent ! 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais qui parle d'USB ? Moi non plus je ne veux pas d'USB, j'ai un 5 MegaPixel et des cartes de 96/128 Mb et je sais à quelle vitesse on transfert une carte complète en USB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce que je voudrais, c'est un dock, avec juste une petite fente pour introduire sa CompactFlash et un petit bouton pour transférer le contenu de celle-ci en quelques secondes sur le disque dur de l'iPod. C'est tout, c'est pas bien compliqué et je connais au moins 5 amis qui n'attendent que ça pour se commander un iPod.

Il pourrait sortir un dock CompactFlash, un dock MemoryStick, un dock SmartMedia, etc ... ou mieux, combiner le tout sur un seul dock. Il existe déjà des lecteurs USB 6 en 1 à 50 euros, il suffirait de "fusionner" ce lecteur dans un dock tel que nous connaissons actuellement avec le nouvel iPod et de sortir un nouveau dock (disponible en option).
Il suffirait de modifier quelque peut le firmware de l'iPod. Techniquement c'est très simple.


----------



## Onra (14 Mai 2003)

Ca me plait déjà mieux comme concept... dans ce cas pourquoi pas !


----------



## Pavlov (14 Mai 2003)

Ipod marche sur Mac,...et  sur PC.... Ipod a tout pour être le walkman des astronautes qui iront sur Mars!!!
Alors ne me faites pas croire qu'il n'y a pas un petit malin qui pourrait nous concocter un petit programme qui permette d'utiliser les lecteurs firewire qui existe déjà...
Le dock avec lecteur de carte c'est pas mal, mais le branchementdirect c'est mieux non??


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Mais qui parle d'USB ? Moi non plus je ne veux pas d'USB, j'ai un 5 MegaPixel et des cartes de 96/128 Mb et je sais à quelle vitesse on transfert une carte complète en USB 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors là c'est franchement ridicule... Tu as des cartes de 96 Mb avec un 5 Megapixels???

Achète des cartes de 1 Gb.

Demande à des professionnels de la photo. La plupart ne s'amusent plus avec des cartes de 96 Mb depuis longtemps.
Pour décharger leur photos, ils le font directement sur leur ordi.

Tu imagines le temps qu'ils perdraient s'ils se mettaient à transférer leurs fichiers, une première fois de leurs cartes sur un périphérique et une deuxième fois de leur périphérique à leur ordi.

Je te le répête. Pense au temps perdu ainsi qu'à l'énergie (batterie) qui se perd à chaque transfert.

Un peu de bon sens...


----------



## olidev (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Alors là c'est franchement ridicule... Tu as des cartes de 96 Mb avec un 5 Megapixels???

Achète des cartes de 1 Gb.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon ? Ridicule ??

J'ai plusieurs cartes des 96 Mb et des 128 Mb, je vais pas les jeter ... en plus une CF de 1Gb ça coute +/- 325 Euros, un microdrive 1Gb un peu moins (250 Euros) mais le microdrive est très lent en écriture (j'ai testé) donc j'en veux pas.

Franchement je préfèrerais acheter un adapateur à 100 Euros pour tout stocker sur mon iPod, et quand bien même j'acheterais une carte de 1Gb, je préfererais pouvoir avoir une copie de sauvegarde de celle-ci lors de mes déplacement. (on n'est jamais trop prudent)

La capacité des cartes que j'utilise n'a rien avoir avec mon besoin.


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *...Tu imagines le temps qu'ils perdraient s'ils se mettaient à transférer leurs fichiers, une première fois de leurs cartes sur un périphérique et une deuxième fois de leur périphérique à leur ordi. * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est çà, ils partent en reportage avec leur G4 dans la malette !!!

Tu sais vraiment de quoi tu parles ?


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *...Demande à des professionnels de la photo. La plupart ne s'amusent plus avec des cartes de 96 Mb depuis longtemps.
Pour décharger leur photos, ils le font directement sur leur ordi...* 

[/QUOTE]
Toi tu parles de pro qui ont les moyens de se payer (où leur boîtes) un iBook ou un PowerBook pour stocker leur production...

Précédement, ce sont des amateurs, quand bien même éclairés, qui s'expriment...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *Alors là c'est franchement ridicule... Tu as des cartes de 96 Mb avec un 5 Megapixels???...
...Un peu de bon sens...   * 

[/QUOTE]
Pour qui tu te prends à tenir ces propos !...


Renseignement pris auprès de 2 photographes d'agence, un solution de stockage iPod les séduirait assez...


----------



## golf (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Je pense que je ne suis pas le seul à espérer cette fonction.
Voir ce thread su iPodFanatic.com



* 

[/QUOTE]
Non, tu n'es pas le seul...

Ni le seul à prendre beaucoup de photos...


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon ? Ridicule ??

J'ai plusieurs cartes des 96 Mb et des 128 Mb, je vais pas les jeter ... en plus une CF de 1Gb ça coute +/- 325 Euros, un microdrive 1Gb un peu moins (250 Euros) mais le microdrive est très lent en écriture (j'ai testé) donc j'en veux pas.

Franchement je préfèrerais acheter un adapateur à 100 Euros pour tout stocker sur mon iPod, et quand bien même j'acheterais une carte de 1Gb, je préfererais pouvoir avoir une copie de sauvegarde de celle-ci lors de mes déplacement. (on n'est jamais trop prudent)

La capacité des cartes que j'utilise n'a rien avoir avec mon besoin.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors si tu veux vraiment un appareil qui remplit cette fonction, achète un X'Drive.




X'S Drive 2 

Ca ne résoudra pas le temps perdu pour le transfert de tes fichiers. Ni celui des batteries.

L'iPod est fait pour la musique et je suis heureux qu'il n'aille pas plus de fonctions. 
Et je suis certain de ne pas être le seul à le penser.


----------



## sylko (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par golf:</font><hr /> * 
Pour qui tu te prends à tenir ces propos !...

Renseignement pris auprès de 2 photographes d'agence, un solution de stockage iPod les séduirait assez...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne me prends pour personne...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je travaille dans le domaine depuis très longtemps.

Justement, parlons de photographes d'agence. Les seules agences qui s'en sortent, sont celles qui fournissent le travail de leurs photographes rapidement. Ces derniers doivent être efficaces.

L'APN &gt; transfert sur portable &gt; transfert sur le site web de l'agence.

Le transfert est une perte de temps. 

En supprimant une étape, on évite également le risque de perdre ses données.

Actuellement, il n'y a rien de mieux qu'un AluBook 12" pour un photographe.


----------



## olidev (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
Alors si tu veux vraiment un appareil qui remplit cette fonction, achète un X'Drive.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Je connais l'X'drive, mais j'ai l'impression que tu ne me comprends pas, je réexplique mon point de vue :

A partir du moment ou j'ai investi 500 Euros dans un iPod qui offre déjà à la base 95% de ce qu'il faudrait pour arriver au type de périphérique dont j'aurais besoin, je trouve idiot de dépenser encore 500 euros supplémentaire pour m'acheter un nouveau périphérique (X'drive en l'occurence) qui ne me servirait qu'à ca. Car, même si je fais pas mal de photos, ça reste amateur, et acquérir un tel objet serait disproportionné par rapport à mes besoins.
Par contre, acheter un périphérique en option à 80 ou 100 euros pour étendre les fonctionnalités mon iPod, alors la, je dis oui, j'aurais l'impression de mieux rentabiliser mon investissement.

De plus, il me semble que l'effort à fournir par Apple est vraiment mince et que le petit surcout de l'option serait vraiment intéresannt et déciderait encore plus de gens à acquérir un iPod. Je connais des personnes qui ont pris un Archos au lieu d'un iPod, parce que l'Archos offre cette option, pourtant ils préféraient de loin l'iPod au niveau esthétique et convivialité, mais quand on investi 400 ou 500 euros dans ce type de périphérique, on réfléchi quand même à deux fois.

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 
L'iPod est fait pour la musique et je suis heureux qu'il n'aille pas plus de fonctions. 
Et je suis certain de ne pas être le seul à le penser.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pourquoi s'obstiner à vouloir dire que l'iPod est parfait comme ça et qu'il ne faut surtout rien lui rajouter ? A partir du moment ou c'est une option, et que si cette option ne t'intéresse pas, tu n'es pas obligé de l'acquérir.

C'est ridicule, c'est comme si tu trouvrais idiot que VW propose le GPS en option sur les Golf parceque toi tu n'en a pas besoin


----------



## ficelle (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par olidev:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi s'obstiner à vouloir dire que l'iPod est parfait comme ça et qu'il ne faut surtout rien lui rajouter ? A partir du moment ou c'est une option, et que si cette option ne t'intéresse pas, tu n'es pas obligé de l'acquérir.
* 

[/QUOTE]

pourquoi s'obstiner à vouloir un iPod quand celui-ci n'integre pas toute les fonctions qu'on attend de lui... alors que la concurence les propose !?
si vous voulez un balladeur qui fait ça, achetez un archos, et basta !
mais ne vennez pas dire que l'integration avec iTunes n'est pas terrible !


----------



## denisbalibouse (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne me prends pour personne...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je travaille dans le domaine depuis très longtemps.

Justement, parlons de photographes d'agence. 
Le transfert est une perte de temps. 


Actuellement, il n'y a rien de mieux qu'un AluBook 12" pour un photographe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Bien vu mon gars !
AFP, Reuters et AP sont sur PC....
Je me fais assez chier a leur dire que leur soft marchent moyennement avec Virtual PC...


----------



## olidev (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

pourquoi s'obstiner à vouloir un iPod quand celui-ci n'integre pas toute les fonctions qu'on attend de lui... alors que la concurence les propose !?
si vous voulez un balladeur qui fait ça, achetez un archos, et basta !
mais ne vennez pas dire que l'integration avec iTunes n'est pas terrible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour ça que j'ai pris un iPod et pas un Archos, et je ne le regrette pas, mais je suis persuadé que le dock connector des nouveaux iPod va ouvrir la voie à de nouveaux périphériques de ce style. De plus, je n'ai pas envie d'un iPod qui fasse aussi le café, je ne veux même pas visualiser les photos, mais juste les stocker sur le disque. C'est tout.


----------



## golf (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *...L'iPod est fait pour la musique et je suis heureux qu'il n'aille pas plus de fonctions...* 

[/QUOTE]
Où a t il été édicté par Apple qu'il était exclusivement dédié à la musique ?!
"Pod" n'est pas un terme dédié à la musique !...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr /> *Je ne me prends pour personne...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je travaille dans le domaine depuis très longtemps.
Justement, parlons de photographes d'agence. Les seules agences qui s'en sortent, sont celles qui fournissent le travail de leurs photographes rapidement. Ces derniers doivent être efficaces.
l'APN &gt; transfert sur portable &gt; transfert sur le site web de l'agence.
Le transfert est une perte de temps. 
En supprimant une étape, on évite également le risque de perdre ses données.
Actuellement, il n'y a rien de mieux qu'un AluBook 12" pour un photographe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Justement ici, c'est un site d'amateur éclairés, pas de pros et le souci n'est pas du tout le même...
Si j'ai tenu ces propos, c'est que je trouve tes propos dédaigneux pour les amateurs éclairés non fortunés...
Le point de vue de olidev est clair et je le partage...


----------



## golf (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr /> * Bien vu mon gars !
AFP, Reuters et AP sont sur PC....
Je me fais assez chier a leur dire que leur soft marchent moyennement avec Virtual PC...






* 

[/QUOTE]
Ici, on parle d'agences photos Sipa, Sygma, etc.), pas de presse !...
Et il y a bien des pros qui doivent rigoler en lisant çà, car on ne parle pas des gus dans les bureaux mais des itinérants, des shooteurs...  


nb : lisez la une d'aujourd'hui...
Et croyez moi, il ya qq. agences de part le monde qui testent Xserve en ce moment avec beaucoup d'intérêt...


----------



## denisbalibouse (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par golf:</font><hr /> * 
Ici, on parle d'agences photos Sipa, Sygma, etc.), pas de presse !...
 des itinérants, des shooteurs... 
Et croyez moi, il ya qq. agences de part le monde qui testent Xserve en ce moment avec beaucoup d'intérêt...* 

[/QUOTE]

Je savais pas que ces 3 agences vendaient des frites dans des stands ambulants. Je parle bien évidemment de leur service photo.
Dans les journaux, sous les images, le petit nom c'est celui du photographe ou de l'agence (photo).

Je connais bien des collegues (oui car je suis pro !) qui doivent aimer se reconnaitre dans ces mots !

Je me vois mal utiliser un XServe sur un terrain de foot pour envoyer mes images.

Revient sur terre, merci.

Quant à l'iPod, puisque c'est le sujet, je l'ai acheté pour la musique, au début, mais c'est clair que si il peut sevir aussi de backups pour mes images je l'utilserai volontiers dans des cas spécifiques. Pense aux photographes qui travaillent en RAW et qui veulent fair eune sauvegarde immédiate de leurs images ou qui partent pour la journée.

Le problème des batteries se réglera comme pour les boitiers, tu en prends assez avec toi pour couvrir tes besoins.  !!!


----------



## golf (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr /> *Je savais pas que ces 3 agences vendaient des frites dans des stands ambulants. Je parle bien évidemment de leur service photo.
Dans les journaux, sous les images, le petit nom c'est celui du photographe ou de l'agence (photo).
Je connais bien des collegues (oui car je suis pro !) qui doivent aimer se reconnaitre dans ces mots !
Je me vois mal utiliser un XServe sur un terrain de foot pour envoyer mes images.
Revient sur terre, merci.* 

[/QUOTE]
Si tu relis le fil exact du sujet, t'appercevras que je me suis opposé dans ce sujet à ce qu'on mélange les genres (pro et privé) en ce qui concerne l'un éventuel usage de l'iPod en photo...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr /> *Je me vois mal utiliser un XServe sur un terrain de foot pour envoyer mes images.
Revient sur terre, merci.* 

[/QUOTE]
En ce qui concerne les agences (photos ou autre) je ne parle pas de poste de travaile mais de serveurs dans leurs sièges !...
En lisant tout simplement le fil dans le bon sens !...


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par denisbalibouse:</font><hr /> *Quant à l'iPod, puisque c'est le sujet, je l'ai acheté pour la musique, au début, mais c'est clair que si il peut sevir aussi de backups pour mes images je l'utilserai volontiers dans des cas spécifiques. Pense aux photographes qui travaillent en RAW et qui veulent fair eune sauvegarde immédiate de leurs images ou qui partent pour la journée.
Le problème des batteries se réglera comme pour les boitiers, tu en prends assez avec toi pour couvrir tes besoins.  !!!















* 

[/QUOTE]
La batterie du iPod n'est pas interchangeable (t'es sur d'en avoir un !) !!!
Etant donné qu'il faudrait une station pour décharger les fichiers, la recharge de la batterie se fera automatiquement !
De +, un tranfert de fichier consomme moins qu'une lecture audio...


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mai 2003)

*Voici* l'objet en question.


----------



## golf (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Voici l'objet en question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bien vu !...

Aloooo steve...


----------



## Davino38 (4 Juin 2003)

Le delkin est sympa pour la photo mais il fait pas la musique.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis photographe amateur je moi aussi je serais bien tenté par un ipod avec possibilité 
 - de brancher un lecteur de CF FireWire externe 
 - visualiser les photos sur un ecran LCD 2" pour controle

Tout ca en plus de l'iPod actuel et je le commande immédiatement.

En attendant je vais acheter un PB 12" qui est en effet la meilleurs soluce pour le photographe numérique qui veuc un portable. Reste qu'un videur de CF "sur le terrain" serait un gros gros plus pour moi.

Davino


----------



## olidev (26 Octobre 2003)

Je ressort ce thread du placard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finalement nous avons été entendu, qui a déjà commandé son  Card Reader Belkin ?


----------



## olidev (31 Octobre 2003)

Malheureusement il semble que ce périphérique soit  très lent


----------



## WebOliver (31 Octobre 2003)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Je ressort ce thread du placard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je vais le commander, mais je vais d'abord vendre mes cartes avant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre j'ai des doutes sur le test de DPreview.


----------

